# Ubuntu 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon Master sources.list



## infra_red_dude (Dec 1, 2007)

Hey guys, found this useful hence posting it here.



			
				Ubuntu Forums said:
			
		

> Just wanted to share my updated sources.list for Gutsy 7.10 with everyone. This is based off of Trevino's original Fiesty Fawn repository list found here: *3v1n0.tuxfamily.org/blog/list...kubuntu-linux/
> 
> Use you favorite editor and edit /etc/apt/sources.list with root privileges. Use at your own risk.
> 
> ...



To grab all the keys, run this script:





> for i in $(grep -o -E "http.*\.(gpg|asc|key)" /etc/apt/sources.list); do echo -n "$i "; wget $i -q -O - | sudo apt-key add -; done; keylist=""; for key in $(grep -o "[A-Fa-f0-9]\{8\}" /etc/apt/sources.list); do if [ -z "$(echo "$keylist"|grep "$key")" ]; then keylist="$keylist $key"; gpg --keyserver subkeys.pgp.net --recv $key && gpg --export --armor $key | sudo apt-key add -; fi; done;



Source: Ubuntuforums.org


----------



## iMav (Dec 2, 2007)

eh ki hai mere bhai ?


----------



## infra_red_dude (Dec 2, 2007)

This is the master sources.list. So next time you need to install any app (most of the apps ever released) you just need to goto Synaptic and select it. No more hunting here and there..No more compiling


----------



## gxsaurav (Dec 2, 2007)

Infra...तू तोप है, Linux की hope है


----------



## vish786 (Dec 2, 2007)

iMav said:
			
		

> eh ki hai mere bhai ?



its greek and latin isnt it imav


----------



## infra_red_dude (Dec 2, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Infra...तू तोप है, Linux की hope है


Nahi bhai, mera Windows se bahut purana naata hai. DOS 5.0 ke dino se!


----------



## amitava82 (Dec 2, 2007)

I believe its safe to comment out deb-src repos since most of the users really do not need source..


----------



## Faun (Dec 2, 2007)

thnx


----------



## praka123 (Dec 2, 2007)

am happy with those permanant repositories.no experimentations for me 
some repos come and go in a week's time.have experienced this earlier.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Dec 2, 2007)

Do remember that adding too many repos and keeping them active all the time would drastically reduce your apt's performance, it'd make it crawl cause it scans ALL the packages totalled. So disable the ones you don't need (After you have things installed)


----------



## kalpik (Dec 2, 2007)

^ +1. Also, adding un-official repos break the distro too sometimes. I would recommend NOT to use this list


----------

